# Life After Divorce Thread



## mls31

Just an idea for a new topic area. How about a "life after divorce" thread? 

It may offer hope and support for those currently going through a divorce or still dealing with the effects (custody, finances, being alone) of completed divorce. 

Just an idea.


----------



## no1.daddy2kids

Sounds like a good idea to me. Myself, I am not looking forward to those days.


----------



## knortoh

I think this in excellent idea 
what do you guys think about 
1 post which deals with the practical aspects of divorce Ilaws, finances etc) 

and one to deal with life after divorce...things like being alone - devloping a productive relationship with ex over kids etc... 

I know they are interrelated though...

but mls you are so right to pick up on this - I always think when I go onto this forum that I am fraud ....I really don't have a relationship anymore .....


----------



## silk-butterfly

I would like to see a life after divorce thread as feelings don`t just subside after a divorce.It is just a piece of paper stating you are not to live with a person.Please take it into account.


----------



## Chris H.

Sounds like a good idea. I will create the section, we need to encourage some new posts to get it started.


----------



## Chris H.

Life After Divorce


----------

